# bucklings weight gain report



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I weighed 3 of my bucklings yesterday. It's my first year to be weighing and recording ADG's, so I have no personal data from my own herd to compare, but by the looks of the numbers (if I calculated correctly!) and body condition, I'm happy with where we're headed. Ducky (Nubian/Savannah) is 37.25 pounds at 56 days for an ADG so far of .63. McGee (kiko/savannah/boer) is 30.13 pounds at 56 days with ADG 0.49. His twin brother Gibbs isn't gaining quite as fast but he's the only buckling born this year who doesn't look like the savannah sire, with more of traditional boer pattern with a black and brown hood. He's at 26.2, ADG 0.47. McGee and Ducky have huge milk goiters. A coworker of hubby's wants to buy one of the bucklings as a new herd sire - I want him to have a good buck and am leaning toward Ducky or McGee. Any thoughts on these numbers? Per previous advice on this thread, I'm not going to pull them for weaning for a couple more weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help...but.. I don't know the weight on...ADG's  Hopefully.. someone will chime in soon.... :thumb:


----------

